# hormonal BC alternatives?



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Any suggestions for hormonal birth control alternatives?
Have you tried calendar/basal and mucus/natural family planning?
IUD isn't an option, my system rejects piercings of any
type so I think it might be a bad idea. Barrier is an option on occasion
but really wouldn't want it to be an every time event.
Any suggestions?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

IUDs do NOT pierce the uterus they just coil there barely touching the uterine wall and prevent the egg from attaching to the uterine wall.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think she meant she has an allergy or similar bad reaction to piercings, and thus is worried about having something metallic inserted.

That's a shame, 'cause IUDs are THE way to go, AFAIC!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aren't some of the newer IUDs made of plastic? 
Pretty sure I read that there is an alternative for women with metal allergies.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Yup, exactly that, I'm concerned that I'll have a bad reaction to it (even though it doesn't pierce) the copper IUD that is.
I have several friends with Murena (the new plastic one) they love it, but it has hormones in it and for no medical reasons, just personally I'd like to try moving away from them. But it may not me a reliable option : /


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

IUDs do not prevent conception, but rather cause the uterus to reject the implantation of a zygote. They can pierce the uterus, but that is not a common event, rather it is a risk of the devices.
Barrier methods would probably be the easiest for you. They are more reliable than rhythm methods.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you looking for actual BC for Family planning, or for hormones that come with them? Natural Family Planning is quite a science, but have to be really followed of course . I take my temp every morning due to autoimmune thyroid issues, and it is amazing what it tells you after a few months graphing - and I am perimenopausal so not very regular anymore. If you are more regular you should be able to follow it easily.
But... considering that their is a % fail rate you would have to be in a position to accept the failure. Though if you really prepare and have a body that works like a clock I would do it before all else. This would work especially well with a diaphragm at times you weren't 110% sure you were not fertile.
After I gave birth the first time I read a book written in the 70s about natural family planning (it did rely heavily on breast feeding) but you could check that way.


----------



## mistymomom (Jun 13, 2010)

Not all of the new plastic IUD's have chemicals. The one my sister got is a 10 year one with no chemicals. Only took them a couple of minutes to put in and she's had no complaints.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I was looking at this thread with interest due to the fact that I react badly to hormone bc and I had a copper IUD and I had major issues with it. It seems that my uterus hates me lol. Barrier methods are the only way I can go, I haven't tried the counting days and all that, I am totally not regular. Let me know if you find something out!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

This book is great and will tell you exactly how to chart and avoid pregnancy. 

http://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charge...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284177888&sr=8-1

If you want some backup, I have seen women use this in addition to the monitoring as a natural "birth control" (really just helps with the charting and not really needed but doesn't hurt):

http://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Eas...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1284177914&sr=8-1


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Suzyq2u said:


> Any suggestions for hormonal birth control alternatives?


There is a non-hormonal birth control pill that you take only once per week. The name of the active ingredient in the pill is centchroman. It works by making it so an egg can't implant in the uterus. The effectiveness rates are similar to those for hormonal birth control pills.

Since it's not hormonal you don't need to worry about symptoms like weight gain or being crabby, and it doesn't carry the health risks of blood clots or higher risk of certain kinds of cancer the way hormonal pills can. The only common side effect is mild cramping after taking the first, and sometimes the second, pill.

Here is an article about it.

http://www.gynaeonline.com/centchroman.htm

It's marketed under the trade name Saheli and is very inexpensive. The cost of the pills themselves is around $5/year ($25 per order shipping charge applies). You can get it at this link.

https://www.alldaychemist.com/88__Centchroman

It's most convenient to order 10 cards of 8 pills (80 pills total) at a time, since 10 cards is dispensed in it's own box. If you order any more than that you'll start running in to expiration date trouble before you can take them all.

While it's a weekly pill, you'll need to take it twice per week during the first three months. You will also need to use a backup contraceptive during the first month of use.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

morningstar said:


> This book is great and will tell you exactly how to chart and avoid pregnancy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charge...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284177888&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


I was going to recommend these too. As long as you follow the rules Taking charge of your fertility is as effective as hormonal BC.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Well I'm still on BC pills....had a bad cough and ended up with a hernia....gotta get that fixed eventually.....*blah* ..in time


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Tell your partner to get a vasectomy. The best BC without hormonal side effects out there!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

good in theory but not sure we're 'done' yet


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Nevada, do you know anyone personally who uses that Centchroman? I just did a quick google on it and I cannot believe something SO AMAZING isn't more widely known!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

jill.costello said:


> Nevada, do you know anyone personally who uses that Centchroman? I just did a quick google on it and I cannot believe something SO AMAZING isn't more widely known!


Yes, I have three friends that I purchased centchroman for. They are all still on it. The most common complaint is that a weekly pill is more difficult to remember than a daily pill. One friend cured that problem by cutting-up the blister packs with scissors and taping a pill to each Sunday on the calendar.

Probably the main reason that you don't hear about it is that it's not sold in the USA. The manufacturer has never made application with the FDA. Since domestic doctors can't prescribe it, there's little point in recommending it.

However, centchroman is all the rage in Europe right now, as well as in Asia & Africa.


----------



## OhioHills (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi! I use the sympto-thermal method of charting, which in it's most complex form tracks not just basal temps but also mucus and cervix changes. Sounds like a lot but it really isn't. Temps are taken in the morning and the rest is checked quickly and easily anytime you use the bathroom. I have practically textbook cycles so admittedly this method works very well for me. In fact, most cycles I can go solely by mucus and skip the temps all together. Some gals have nutty cycles and will have trouble at first (this is also common if you are just coming off the pill and your cycles are realigning themselves). Luckily, tracking all these signs can often tell your GYN what is making your cycles screwy and you may be able to correct health problems you didn't know you had! (an example of this would be low progesterone) Of course the hardest (and most notorious) part is abstaining during your fertile period (assuming you choose to use no other BC methods). That is something that you and your partner have to figure out together. For me (again, I'm generally textbook) my fertile period can last up to 2 weeks (if we're being very conservative and trying to avoid pregnancy at all costs), and then once you count your menstrual cycle you may find you are only getting "recreation" for about 1-1.5 weeks out of the month. Definitely not easy, but you can bet that the fire stays hot!  It's not a method for people who simply want to take out the pregnancy factor and otherwise go about life as usual. (not saying this as a slam against those that do, just being honest about the requirements of the method) If you go into it with a good attitude you will find that, despite the personal sacrifice of self-control, you can become a stronger person in general and gain a greater respect for your partner. I could go on and on with how this has actually strengthened my feelings of pride and admiration, not to mention love, for my husband. Oh, and there's that "understanding your body" factor that is really invaluable no matter what method you choose to use. Hope this helps give a different perspective on the method, good luck in what you choose!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I just ordered a years supply of Centchroman; this was a no-brainer for me! Cost me all of $34.00.....


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

I use FAM (which is described in the previously recommended book Taking Charge of Your Fertility). We use a barrier method on fertile days. I've had exactly one (known) pregnancy - the one we planned for 

I used BCP in my younger days too, and I am SO glad I am not on them anymore.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

jill.costello said:


> I just ordered a years supply of Centchroman; this was a no-brainer for me! Cost me all of $34.00.....


Yeah, when you consider that hormonal birth control pills are around $40/month. That's almost $500/year. That first box should last you 17 months. That probably saved you around $700 off the cost of hormonal birth control pills.

Expect it to take 14 calendar days to be delivered. It will be about 7 days before its shipped, then it will go out by Global Express Mail. You'll get a tracking number in about 9 days from now. You'll see it arrive at JFK, then enter Customs. It will spend maybe 2 days in Customs and be sent to you. From JFK to you, delivery will be overnight. Your local post office will send a courier out to your house to deliver the package personally.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone know where I can order it from?? I did google and it says to use twice weekly for the first 3 months..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nivensfamily said:


> Anyone know where I can order it from?? I did google and it says to use twice weekly for the first 3 months..


Sure.

http://www.alldaychemist.com/88__Centchroman

If you order 10 cards it will come in a box. That's $8.10 worth, and will last about 17 months with taking double pills the first three months. Unfortunately there's a $25 shipping fee.

Don't bother with a prescription (you couldn't get one in the USA for this stuff anyway). Just leave the prescriber info alone and they'll send your order right out.


----------

